# How to Kill Planaria?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I have lots of tanks that are meticulously kept. However, I have one 10gal with similis and bloodfin tetras that has hydra and planaria. I have no snails and no live plants.

I want those tiny worms GONE! How can I kill them without hurting the fish? I've tried feeding less but they are still there. hydra seems gone, but are they just dormant in the sand? I dont want these critters to pop up in any of my other tanks so I'm not doing proper water changes which I know is bad for the problem...

Please help me kill these parasites !!!


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Why the hate on planaria/hydra

They are non parasitic and not harmful.

You can strip it down and boil the tank/gravel, but thats no guarantee that they won't come back. Snails eat planaria in the long-term - unfortunately most people find snails to be pesky as well. :lol: Hydra also dies with hot water (110 degrees+)


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Tons of water changes and gravel siphonings along with feeding your fish less and not overstocking your tank are the best way to get rid of Planaria. If your substrate is fairly deep you might remove some--at least for awhile. You want to give the planara less places to hide.

Robin

Don't cut down on water changes in your other tanks! If you're worried about cross-contamination then either use different equipment between the tanks or start with the non-infected tank(s) and do the infected one last. Then give the water changing equipment a rinse in a light bleach solution, then rinse, rinse, rinse and then let air dry.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

thank you! I was afraid this would be a bunch of extra work.... 

no chemical I can use to kill it? (so I dont have to worry about keeping stuff separate, and boiling and bleaching...)

and as for the 'hate on planaria' - I think tiny squiggly worms on the glass looks GROSS!!!! lol!!


----------



## unexpectant parents (Oct 1, 2009)

or assuming you are prepared to remove your charcoal and buy some common cat/dog dewormer (usually 10 100mg tablets) mix 1 tablet/2 gallons in a mug with warm water, then add it to the tank. after about 3 day, the worms are toast, and other testimonials include hydras, shellfish, ick and velvet. fish might lose their appetite, but fresh charcoal should clear things up on day 4. the medicinal ingredient is mebendazole


----------

